# ASPC/AMHR/ASPR National Area 8 Show



## Leslie Grimes (Mar 27, 2010)

Washington Shetland Pony Club is hosting the 2010 National Area 8 Show. The premium is now available online. Visit www.wspclub.com for more details.

Note the change in venue.... WSPC has moved the show to Tacoma Unit this year. While the fairgrounds in Monroe is a wonderful facility, it became cost-prohibitive for the Club and hence the exhibitors.

Also note the change in weekend. For many years, the WSPC has traditionally been held on Father's Day weekend. Effective in 2009, this was no longer the case. Thought I would point that out since many, like me, have always associated the show with Father's Day.

Sponsorships are much needed and greatly appreciated! Everyone's support and generosity will be what keeps this long-standing club's show viable for years to come.

Happy Show Season!!


----------



## shetlandponylady (Mar 29, 2010)

Leslie, Could you poast all known shows for area 8? Thanks!


----------



## Leslie Grimes (Apr 17, 2010)

shetlandponylady said:


> Leslie, Could you poast all known shows for area 8? Thanks!



SURE......These are the ones in OR and WA. I am not sure of the other Area 8 states. You can also check www.shetlandminiature.com for show dates.

OHC Spring Fling

Oregon Horse Center in Eugene, OR

April 23-25

AMHR/ASPC/ASPR

Pacific Crown

www.pacificcrown.info

Spanaway, WA

May 21-23

AMHR/ASPC/ASPR

WSPC Area 8 Show

www.wspclub.com

Spanaway, WA

June 11-13

AMHR/ASPC/ASPR

Evergreen Miniature Horse Club

www.evergreenminiaturehorseclub.com

Spanaway, WA

July 9-11

AMHR/ASPC/ASPR


----------



## LindaL (Apr 18, 2010)

Leslie...hope to see you down in Eugene next weekend! (we are bringing 2 horses down and bringing 3 back...lol)


----------

